# North jersey



## 618photo (Feb 22, 2013)

Is anyone around the north jersey area? I'd like to join or start a photography club so that my skills can improve. Or even set up a day to go out and shoot?


----------



## Rainy (Mar 2, 2013)

Go to photos of New Jersey on Facebook and post some pictures. I would love to see them.


----------



## 618photo (Mar 2, 2013)

Rainy said:


> Go to photos of New Jersey on Facebook and post some pictures. I would love to see them.



I typed it in and nothing came up.


----------

